# Stealing Honey



## Iowatree (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey topbar people. I am 2nd year newbie, with 2 hives through the winter. I have a question. If I crush and strain this years honey this spring early summer will my girls have enough time to build new comb and fill it for winter? Thanks everybody..........


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Since you addressed topbar people only I wont waste time. But those factors are the same for all hive styles!


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Building wax takes energy, if you have flows in the summer then they will rebuild the comb. You can also fed 1:1 sugar to jump start them after you harvest.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Why is a guy in Missouri asking about robbing honey from a top bar in march? 

I'm going to say no, don't do it unless you really want to eat crappy inferior fall honey. Give it to the baby bees that are getting cranked out right now. Let them use it to build up on. Then when they empty the combs...it'll be re-filled with the spring good stuff.

Had a top bar die off on me this winter so I stuck all the combs and honey into another one that lived. 
Have a top bar that has ten bars of honey in it so I understand your desire to get it out. Still saying let the bees eat it.


----------



## Iowatree (Jul 17, 2015)

Probably not made myself clear. Post says this year's honey, it is not collected yet!🐝


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Iowatree, if your packages/hives made enough comb to get through this past winter, what makes you think that they will not do that again this summer? Keep in mind that this summer they will have a head start.
I would recommend that you get Les Crowder's book, he has a some really good diagrams for bar placements and contents of those bars for all the seasons of bee keeping.


----------

